

Wikipedia - Thank You for stopping SOPA - justhw
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:CongressLookup?new=yes

======
carlsednaoui
Yesterday's blackout was simply incredible. When I woke up and saw all of the
sites that were protesting I got chills down my spine.

